

Show HN: Popcorn Time in your browser - milankragujevic
http://popcorntimefree.info/?ref=hackernews

======
daxelrod
Does this make the browser itself a bittorrent client, or is that done by the
server?

As far as I'm aware, you need something more than HTML5 to speak the
bittorrent protocol.

~~~
milankragujevic
All is done by the server. Unfortunately, we don't yet have a browser-only
torrent client. WebTorrent isn't there yet.

------
Rainymood
Awesome ... if you can keep this running this will be my de facto movie
watching site. No more primewire.ag!

~~~
milankragujevic
I'll try to. MovBucket (the engine behind this) has been running for over a
year now, and still going strong. I'm happy to make people's lives better and
appreciate all feedback. I'm only sad there aren't more upvotes, because the
previous popcorn thing got 400 upvotes.

------
argntnspc
This is awesome! I kind of don't want to push it to be mainstream to be
shutdown... :P much selfish, very excite this site

